# Scheduling out of availability



## Dream Baby (Nov 28, 2022)

I havw a lot of TMs complain that they are being scheduled out of their availability.

I also thought if HR did this it would be flagged and you would have to manually override it.

Is this true?


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Nov 28, 2022)

Dream Baby said:


> I havw a lot of TMs complain that they are being scheduled out of their availability.
> 
> I also thought if HR did this it would be flagged and you would have to manually override it.
> 
> Is this true?


It was true when I was making the schedule, not that I had access to override anything, but my ETL did and frequently took advantage of it, totally disregarding availabilities and failing to inform anyone of the changes, of course. And  chaos reigned…🙄


----------



## Yetive (Nov 28, 2022)

There is nothing that needs to be overridden.  A small flag shows up by the name that can be looked at, but can also be ignored.


----------



## redeye58 (Nov 28, 2022)

Black Sheep 214 said:


> It was true when I was making the schedule, not that I had access to override anything, but my ETL did and frequently took advantage of it, totally disregarding availabilities and failing to inform anyone of the changes, of course. And  chaos reigned…🙄


We lost quite a few front end/drive up folks because of this & an ETL got called on the carpet for it but it was too little too late.


----------



## Dream Baby (Nov 29, 2022)

Of course you could ASK the TM whether then could come in earlier and/or stay later but management rather be lazy.

I found out accidentally that I have to work to Midnight for the next couple of weeks and was livid.

Yes I realize my availability has me to able to work until then BUT I had no idea we were starting that so soon.

We already lost some people because they scheduled them out of their availability.

Also I mentioned in another thread that a lot of closers are minors and will be gone by 9:30 PM anyway.


----------



## starmaster1000 (Dec 13, 2022)

Dream Baby said:


> Yes I realize my availability has me to able to work until then BUT I had no idea we were starting that so soon.


I don't normally side with an ETL on mess-ups, but (1) this doesn't sound like a mess-up on their side and (2) it's not even a mess-up at all.

Just as you'd expect the ETL to respect your availability, they expect you to have it up-to-date in myTime Self Service. Additionally, the holiday hours have been known for over a month before your original post.


----------



## Anelmi (Dec 13, 2022)

^^ Yes but good management would've asked if people could stay until midnight instead of just assuming.


----------



## starmaster1000 (Dec 13, 2022)

^^^^ not if you have that availability in the system. I wouldn't ask if you truly really _can _stay until the time you have as available — but I would ask if you'd be okay staying _past that time. _


----------



## Anelmi (Dec 13, 2022)

No. I don’t agree. I think it is courtesy because staying 2 extra hours at closing when a good chunk of closers have a day job or school is far different than asking the openers to come in one hour early.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Dec 13, 2022)

They won’t ask cause it gives you an out. They have a schedule to write. That’s their only priority. Been there done that.


----------

